# Erik or Beau?



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been really conflicted over this for a while.

Beau was my favorite when I first saw him, but after visiting a dream town with both Beau and Erik, I am torn right down the middle between the two. I really have no idea who to choose, but I love them both.

I need to choose one, at least for the time being. If I have any more room in my town after I get the remainder of my dreamies, I may choose the deer I didn't choose and move them into my town. 

So, who do you like better? Erik or Beau? Why?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau. Im a big fan of bambi  

Erik.. I hate his name first of all. Second, I just dont like how he looks.


----------



## Fairy (Mar 25, 2014)

Erik! he's one of my original villagers and i just love him. I love his little cabin themed room too. <3


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 25, 2014)

Erik!
Beau has drugged up eyes and sucks


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau. 
Don't get me wrong, I adore Erik, too, but I think I prefer Beau just a little bit more.


----------



## Kit (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau
The color, the design, much more appealing then Erik.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau. He's my actual boyfriend.

I really dislike pretty much everything about Erik. I dunno. Moose aren't my favorite animals, while gazelles on the other hand, I love. I hate both of their houses, though. Made sure to get the hell rid of Beau's stupid tree standees. =.= Erik's house is nice and it makes sense, but I don't like the aesthetic.

Anyway, Beau will always be my favorite even if he looks sleepy all the time. I'm sleepy all the time too so it's okay.


----------



## Bunnii (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau <3
I think he looks really cute.


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 25, 2014)

I like both, but I have Erik, and he's awesome.


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 25, 2014)

I prefer Beau! I don't know, there's just something about him that I like. :3
I've never really liked Erik. >~<


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 25, 2014)

I love Beau. I've never had Erik, though, so I may be biased. And some people say Beau has drugged up eyes, but honestly all the lazy villagers sound like stoners if you're looking for it. Beau's looks just fit the personality more, though I think his eyes looks sleepy rather than drugged up.


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau. I wasn't planning on keeping him at first but he grew on me and now I could never get rid of him.


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 25, 2014)

NO. NO. BEAU IS STUPID.

ERIK.
ERIK 5EVER. ALWAYS ERIK. _piCK eRRIK, he Is THe onYL dcORRECT anSWRER fOR yOUR IFProblems u HAve 2 PICK HIM NOW_


----------



## canadasquare (Mar 25, 2014)

Erik, 
I currently have Erik in my town now, but I've had Beau before and he was definitely photogenic, I didn't have him long enough to figure out if I would enjoy him, but Erik I absolutely adore <3


----------



## Improv (Mar 25, 2014)

_After reading somewhere that Beau looks like he's just finished smoking some drugs 24/7, I have to go with Erik._


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2014)

The vote is literally split down the middle omg


----------



## Bearica (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau! I have him in my main town and he's an absolute cutie. He definitely looks lazy.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

Krissi2197 said:


> The vote is literally split down the middle omg


someone broke it ._.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 25, 2014)

ERIK. ERIK ERIK ERIK ALLLLLLLLLLL THE WAY.

1. He resembles a little moose. And if that's not cute then I don't know what is.
2. His eyes are so adorable and innocent, unlike Beau's creepy drunk eyes. 
3. He has a lot more creativity than Beau. Beau is nothing but a completely orange, plain deer. His design is boring, same with his house. ERIK however, has awesome antlers and has the whole moose thing going on and also resembles Bullwinkle from Rocky and Bullwinkle ^_^ AND his house is awesome too! I love Erik, he's one of my favorites <3
4. Beau is ridiculously overrated, whereas Erik doesn't get the love he deserves. 
5. This is biased, but I just don't like Beau one single bit, he has the worst design of all the deer right next to Fuchsia. I've never understood why people think he's so adorable. I've looked at him good and hard, but nope. Still nothing but a boring, plain as heck looking deer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gummysaur said:


> NO. NO. BEAU IS STUPID.
> 
> ERIK.
> ERIK 5EVER. ALWAYS ERIK. _piCK eRRIK, he Is THe onYL dcORRECT anSWRER fOR yOUR IFProblems u HAve 2 PICK HIM NOW_



THIS!!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Mar 25, 2014)

I like Beau better than Erik. He's adorable, even if he does kind of look like stoner.  I actually find it amusing.
On the other hand, I just think Erik looks sorta weird.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2014)

do the people who whine about beau's eyes look at like half of the other lazies ever?
gee punchy sure does look -- OH MY GOD HIS EYES ARE HALF-LIDDED TOO _WHOA_

I don't think I'll ever understand that complaint lol. But, opinions opinions opinions


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> do the people who whine about beau's eyes look at like half of the other lazies ever?
> gee punchy sure does look -- OH MY GOD HIS EYES ARE HALF-LIDDED TOO _WHOA_
> 
> I don't think I'll ever understand that complaint lol. But, opinions opinions opinions



Half of the replies are "Don't choose Beau his eyes are weird"

To be honest Beau looks like he fits the Lazy personality PERFECTLY. ._. I wish I could have them both though.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 25, 2014)

I prefer beau for he is much more child-like looking compared to Erik.
Thus, in my mind, he* is more adorable.
So, whenever he says those adorable lazy personality things, I think he is more adorable. ^-^


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau is just much better.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

I have both punchy and beau living in my town right next to each other, could it be theyre doing something that I don't know because they both look high? <.< >.> oh no.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Mar 25, 2014)

Erik!
Beau looks like he's had a little too much grass *wink wink nudge nudge*



Shirohibiki said:


> do the people who whine about beau's eyes look at like half of the other lazies ever?
> gee punchy sure does look -- OH MY GOD HIS EYES ARE HALF-LIDDED TOO _WHOA_
> 
> I don't think I'll ever understand that complaint lol. But, opinions opinions opinions



I think it's his colouring and the fact he doesn't look like a lazy, which makes it seem like he gets his laziness from being high all the time. I dunno, it's just looks weird on him lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2014)

Krissi2197 said:


> Half of the replies are "Don't choose Beau his eyes are weird"
> 
> To be honest Beau looks like he fits the Lazy personality PERFECTLY. ._. I wish I could have them both though.



i think his eyes are beautiful, really, im a sucker for blue eyes. and it's not like he never opens them fully? xDD;;; he's just so chill, and we're chill and ye

and man if you're anything like me you have 3 of the same personality in one town (me w/ normals tbh) 
or you have 4 towns (never do it)


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 25, 2014)

They are both adorable and both have charming houses T__T this is a tough predicament.
I prefer Beau's color scheme a lot more, but I prefer Erik's dopey expression.  
Is both an option xD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> *i think his eyes are beautiful, really, im a sucker for blue eyes*. and it's not like he never opens them fully? xDD;;; he's just so chill, and we're chill and ye
> 
> and man if you're anything like me you have 3 of the same personality in one town (me w/ normals tbh)
> or you have 4 towns (never do it)



I think this too <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 25, 2014)

Lion-Lhasa said:


> Erik!
> Beau looks like he's had a little too much grass *wink wink nudge nudge*
> 
> I think it's his colouring and the fact he doesn't look like a lazy, which makes it seem like he gets his laziness from being high all the time. I dunno, it's just looks weird on him lol



Hmm, I never really got that feeling when he moved into my town a while ago. I mean... I guess I was surprised that he was a lazy, but not _TOO_ surprised. It's a tad hard to remember  I just chalked it up to sleepiness, though.


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 25, 2014)

well? which personality do you have less of? I'd go with that one.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau coz he's adorable!
(I love him)


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 25, 2014)

aimeekitty said:


> well… which personality do you have less of? I'd go with that one.



They are both lazy!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

may I ask one question..

wasn't this poll supposed to close 5 days ago? 0.o


----------



## jadebug (Mar 25, 2014)

I have both of them (I like to think they're brothers), but Beau will always be my baby. I think I like him so much because he was one of my villagers that voluntary moved in at the beginning of the game. So I've already thought he was super cute and I've had him since I started the game last June. I make sure to go on my game once a day for the sole purpose of talking to Beau to make sure he doesn't move!!!


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

I say beau, one because I think beau is cuter and I like the look of him more. Two because I'm not a huge fan of the way erik looks, kind of a dopey look. I still like his look just not as much as beau tho.


----------



## kkate (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau because he's a lot cuter. 
Not really for Erik because he looks kinda weird with those antlers..


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> may I ask one question..
> 
> wasn't this poll supposed to close 5 days ago? 0.o



I set it to close on the 30th. o.o


----------



## Coolio15 (Mar 25, 2014)

Beau because he is cute and interesting...unlike Erik.
imo I'd want a villager that I can actually remember that they exist!XD


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 25, 2014)

hahah. ok well I like Beau better than Erik.


----------



## Lithia (Mar 25, 2014)

eesh, people and Beau these days. Well I can't blame them. I voted for Beau! (Stitches still rules my world as "THE LAZY KING" though.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I'm going to stick with Beau. He was my first choice, after all. If for some reason I dislike him, I can just replace him with Erik. If for some reason I don't like both Beau OR Erik, then I need to find myself another lazy, xD


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

Krissi2197 said:


> I think I'm going to stick with Beau. He was my first choice, after all. If for some reason I dislike him, I can just replace him with Erik. If for some reason I don't like both Beau OR Erik, then I need to find myself another lazy, xD



Filbert plox xD


----------



## ZJP91 (Mar 25, 2014)

i also have both in my town and also faced with the same decision and im gunna go with beau


----------



## Zeo (Mar 25, 2014)

I prefer Beau.

I don't really like how Erik look, for some reasons...


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh man... Beau all the way! <3

I personally don't like the name Erik.. And he looks like someone who would fit in a more Christmas-y town or for the Winter that is.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2014)

Erik.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 26, 2014)

Beau, I love his simple design! ^.^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 26, 2014)

Beau!!!
He was one of my first villagers and he still lives in my town to this day ( ^ω^ )


----------



## heirabbit (Mar 26, 2014)

Beau, he looks so dreamy.


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2014)

erik is a lot cuter


----------



## A Legend (Mar 26, 2014)

Beau!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 26, 2014)

Beua probably... Erik doesn't seem right to me...


----------



## katelynross (Mar 26, 2014)

although i had both, i'm gonna choose erik. i literally had beau for like 2 days and in that period of time, he was the most cutest thing ever! he would always ping me just to randomly give me stuff so it was hard to let him go :l i like erik more since he was in my town for a while & he was adorableee! there's something about beau's face that bothers me lol


----------



## A Legend (Mar 26, 2014)

^ you mean his eyes? Yeah I found that a problem to


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 26, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Beua probably... Erik doesn't seem right to me...



Pretty much this for me too. Beau is a sweetie.


----------



## Ras (Mar 26, 2014)

Erik.  Erik is one of the best looking characters in the game.  And his house is awesome.  But, I have them both and like them both.  They might have the same personality, but Beau is the hungriest, laziest dude I have ever encountered.  He is always yawning at me (and I don't go with the drug theory at all, and don't like it; these animals are all pretty much children, except for the older snooties and crankies).

I have to laugh at Beau being described as generic-looking, as I saw in another thread a while back.  There's literally nothing generic about him.  An orange deer with a white muzzle, antelope horns, and very unique eyes.

I didn't even know about Erik when I saw him in the campsite, and I liked him immediately.  The horns are great, "chow down" sounds very funny when he says it, and his house fits him extremely well.  It's a great house and I don't want him to change it or his clothes.


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 26, 2014)

Why is Beau winning? He's ugly and unoriginal and not unique whereas Erik is PERFECT RODITUG
gSGH
G
ECrVERYBODY IS WORNG ERIK IS ONYL CHOICE


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Mar 26, 2014)

Honestly, beau's sleepy eyes are the cutest part about him!!! it matches his personality so well and it's so freaking cute  also his color is so bright and tbh i loved his house. it's so carefree and naturey and idk just everything about him is unbelievably cute. and i like the brightness of his color

erik isn't appealing to me at allll though. Like he just looks sorta boring?? just kinda brown and plain and idk. just. blech. not pleasing to my eye, not eye catching. i've really tried to like him but i just can't :'D


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Mar 26, 2014)

Erik!  I've never had him before, but he seems super adorable. <3
I've had Beau, but he isn't exactly my taste.  There are other deer villagers too, so I think Erik is more unique because he's a reindeer/moose (I can't remember which one).


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 26, 2014)

Both. I have em both in my town.

Well..not Beau anymore..he moved.

Erik is my last standing boy-deer ;-;

But..I guess I prefer Beau a lil, but I love Erik because of his unique design/antlers.


----------



## jakuzure (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know, I just like Erik more than Beau. They're both really cute though!


----------

